# Donnington - October 3rd 2017



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone doing it? its a 108DBA static noise limit so can have full decat, well, mine passes at 101DBA ...


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Im not doing it, but I might pop down and have a nosy.


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm a total newby to this forum and pretty new to the whole GTR thing..
But I was thinking about Donnington on the 3rd and would be great if there was any GTR guys there..


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Im 99% sure I'll be there... Just need to pay for it first, It'll be last week before i get my carbon ceramic brakes, so makes sense to kill them off on a track day


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

Well if I go I'll keep an eye out for a GTR with it's brakes on fire!!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol yes do


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

anyone going?
coz i am.......


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd post up the link so people can see what its all about? Have a great day there mate.

cheers


----------



## Mark-T (Aug 15, 2017)

Who's this booked with?


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm booked in and totally unprepared for my first day out in the new race car...


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I booked on trackdays.co.uk 
and CIBRE what car you in bro?


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi L6DJX,

I'm in a white R33 GTR (race car), just doing a bit of winter testing before deciding on how much I need to spend for next season! I have been told everything GTR is very cheap.. is this right!?!
I have booked a garage so feel free to wander over.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi mate, im in a blue r35.
Will see you 0800h...
PS, nothing is cheap for the r35... cant comment on the 33


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends what you class as 'cheap' if I can get away from work early Ill try and pop in.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

sound, well the weather looks good for it...


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Cibre said:


> Hi, I'm a total newby to this forum and pretty new to the whole GTR thing..
> But I was thinking about Donnington on the 3rd and would be great if there was any GTR guys there..


Hi Mate

Did you resolve your fueling issues when you filled the tank up or was it still mis firing?

Mick


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Apologies I couldn't make it, my missus decided to go and buy a Qashqai yesterday!

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Was a great day yes, some proper quick cars on track, including a race spec porsche and a race team Seat. I could not believe how quick the seat was... 

Looking to get some more front end DF for the GTR as it was properly understeering...


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

Would have been a great day but the car was playing up a bit... 
Hi Mike, the mis fire was solved as one of the fuel system relays teminal had come off and was arcing, only 1 pump was working intermitently. plugged back in a solved the problem.
Still had major hassle with not being able to select gears though, especially once warm, not sure if its clutch or gear box but eventually I some how managed to bend the selector when going for 4th! think I was a bit pissed off by this point.
think I managed 5 mildly hot laps all day with problems in an unknown car and still would have qualified in top 5 for my race championship - just need to work out how to make 1 fuel tank stretch to 30 laps!?!


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Glad you sorted the fuel issues (apart from range!). What race series are you running in?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Cibre said:


> Would have been a great day but the car was playing up a bit...
> Hi Mike, the mis fire was solved as one of the fuel system relays teminal had come off and was arcing, only 1 pump was working intermitently. plugged back in a solved the problem.
> Still had major hassle with not being able to select gears though, especially once warm, not sure if its clutch or gear box but eventually I some how managed to bend the selector when going for 4th! think I was a bit pissed off by this point.
> think I managed 5 mildly hot laps all day with problems in an unknown car and still would have qualified in top 5 for my race championship - just need to work out how to make 1 fuel tank stretch to 30 laps!?!


I have to say, when it was going past it sounded and looked great, sucked that you had the problem in the PM just after you got the fuel issue sorted


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

was hoping to do the CSCC for pre 1999 sports and saloon cars (modern classics) or post 2000 cars with aero (New Millennium). it's things like BMW, Porsche's, Ferrari etc.


----------



## irishsteve (Dec 18, 2012)

I've signed up in here years ago but finally pulled the trigger and put a deposit on a 2012 R35 on Tuesday so I think this is my first post.

Booked in to this for my first day out. Garage 23.

Do I need to do the brake pads before I go?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

What day you at donington? 
i would the stock brake pads are poo after 2 hard stops and will fade.

if you need help choosing, give me a message


----------



## irishsteve (Dec 18, 2012)

L6DJX said:


> What day you at donington?
> i would the stock brake pads are poo after 2 hard stops and will fade.
> 
> if you need help choosing, give me a message


I think you maybe saw my message out of the context of the "Donington October 3rd" thread  

But thanks for asking because I've just realised I'm actually going on October 5th so my first post on the forum was just a blatant lie and I'll not be there in garage 23 at all!

I think I better go back to the M3 forums where I belong.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

irishsteve said:


> I think you maybe saw my message out of the context of the "Donington October 3rd" thread
> 
> But thanks for asking because I've just realised I'm actually going on October 5th so my first post on the forum was just a blatant lie and I'll not be there in garage 23 at all!
> 
> I think I better go back to the M3 forums where I belong.


lol, what you like...
So you wont be there at all... what a shame


----------

